# Dubai losing tourist - plan to convert building to hotels



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Excuse my poor translation. This was written on www.alarabiay.net

lose 40% of the expected tourist because of the lack of rooms
Dubai: Converting luxury buildings to hotels to fit the high tourism deman

Dubai has started a plan on converting some of the luxury buildings in the emirate to hotels and apartments to supply the hight demand. Which effected the prices and canceled many reservation of about 30% of the expected tourists.

Khalid bin Sulayem showed this plan. He said that number of rooms will be doubled to 2010. To supply the demand and to face the rise of the hotel rooms prices. He also doubted that Dubai will be an expensive tourist destination. He said that there will be a balance in two years between demand and supply.

He also said that the tourism department dont intefere in the hotel rooms prices. And that is something the market choose and it is solely between the two dealers.

Dubai is expected to have 10% increase on the number of tourists despite the
lack of the rooms. He pointed that the emirates lose between 30 to 40% of whom are expected to come to Dubai due to the lack of rooms. Which has made a black market to buy tourism programs.

He said that the occupency rate is the highest amon the tourist destination on the region in which the rate dont come below 90% and it become 100% somtimes. He also stated that the traffic problem wont effect tourism in the long run pointing the Dubai is building new solutions to this problem.

And about Dubai having more than 15 million tourists. He said that the number couple pass 15 million. And the challange we are facing is the lack of hotel rooms. He also said that Dubai doesnt have direct flights to some major destination which are considered important. He stated that Dubai will have 17,000 new rooms in 2007.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

surplus on the residential part, lack on the hotel part 

this is really interesting, thanks for the translation! 

i can also see the prices going down in the future. there will be so much competition that many of the yet exisiting hotels cannot offer exorbitant prices anymore.

i know about the problem, i guess everybody does, but i always hear about it from my father. he's organizing events so he has to book many hotel nights for the groups and it's quite hard to find a great amount in one hotel for a good price

on the other side it's good to know the system works (perfectly?)


----------



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

I remember more or less 4 years ago when I went to Dubai I’ve stayed at the 
Le meridian jumeirah beach for only 300 Dirham Breakfast included the year after it was 400 dirham breakfast not included, nowadays you can not dream of having such a price.

Also what you have is local tour operator reserving big quantity of rooms at special negotiated price for them, but the trick is that they don’t pay in advance for the rooms they will do it if they have enough clients and if they don’t confirm the reservation 15 days (?) before the date of reservation the hotel will release the room, so you can call a hotel today and they will say sorry we are full but if you call them 5 day later they will have a room for you.

Another problem not discussed in the media yet is traffic jams and when talking with a number of tour operators working in Dubai many of them complain about the bad traffic situation and traffic jam, it make it difficult for them to make their planning. 


Dubai_lover: Just for my curiosity does your father company have a website.


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

Today H.H. sheikh Mohamed Bin Rashid al Maktoum ordered for that problrm to be solved as a part of the strategy because demand was over what was expected


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

افتتح سوق السفر العربي 2005 بحضور عبدالله بن زايد 
محمد بن راشد يوجه بضرورة حل مشكلة نقص الغرف الفندقية 




تغطية: محمد موسى سمير سويلم

حامد السويركي ملحم الزبيدي

أعرب الفريق أول سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم ولي عهد دبي وزير الدفاع عن استعداد دولة الإمارات لتقديم كل خبراتها وتجاربها في المجال السياحي للأشقاء في الدول العربية، مؤكدا ان دولة الإمارات اصبحت دولة سياحية تتوافر لديها كل العوامل المطلوبة لذلك.

وأشاد سموه بالتطور الكبير الذي شهده معرض سوق السفر العربي 2005 الذي حقق نموا هائلا خلال دورته الحالية زاد على 35% مقارنة بالعام الماضي، ما يعتبر دليلا واضحا على مكانة دولة الإمارات على الخريطة العالمية للسياحة.

وقال سموه ان المشاركة الدولية الواسعة في دورة هذا العام تؤكد اهتمام الشركات والهيئات السياحية بسوق دولة الإمارات المتنامي، مشيرا الى الدور الكبير الذي يمكن أن تلعبه السياحة في الاقتصاد الوطني.

جاء ذلك في تصريحات لسموه للصحافيين في اعقاب افتتاحه فعاليات معرض سوق السفر العربي 2005 امس بحضور سمو الشيخ عبدالله بن زايد آل نهيان وزير الإعلام والثقافة وعدد كبير من اصحاب السمو الشيوخ والوزراء ومديري الدوائر المحلية وكبار المسؤولين وحشد من الضيوف والمشاركين.

وكانت مراسم الافتتاح قد بدأت بوصول سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم، حيث كان في استقباله سمو الشيخ عبدالله بن زايد والشيوخ والوزراء والمسؤولون.

وبدأ سموه تفقده للمعرض من جناح دبي الذي تشرف عليه دائرة السياحة والتسويق السياحي حيث قام خالد احمد بن سليم مدير عام الدائرة بتقديم شرح مفصل لسموه عن الجناح والمشاركين والتطور الحاصل في القطاع، وأبدى سموه ارتياحه الشديد للنتائج التي تحققت في هذا الشأن، مصدرا توجيهاته الى الدائرة بأهمية البحث عن علاج لمشكلة عدم توافر غرف فندقية لتلبية احتياجات السياح.

ثم قام سموه بزيارة الى جناح طيران الإمارات ثم زار جناح نخيل ودبي لاند واستمع الى شرم مفصل عن المشروعات الجديدة التي سيضمها المشروعان، والاضافات الفندقية والترفيهية والسياحية للقطاع بشكل عام.

واستفسر سموه عن محتويات وتفاصيل بعض المشروعات التي يضمها جناح “دبي لاند” الذي قدم الى سموه المعلومات المطلوبة في هذا الشأن.

وقام سموه عقب ذلك يرافقه سمو الشيخ عبدالله بن زايد آل نهيان بزيارة لجناح امارة ابوظبي وكان في استقبال سموهما الشيخ المهندس سلطان بن طحنون آل نهيان رئيس هيئة ابوظبي للسياحة، حيث قدم لسموهما شرحا مفصلا عن المشاريع الجديدة وخاصة تلك التي تتبناها هيئة ابوظبي للسياحة وأبوظبي الوطنية للفنادق، كما اطلع سموه على مخطط توسعة مطار ابوظبي وتفاصيل تنفيذ المشروع بمراحله المختلفة.

ثم تفقد سموه الأجنحة الوطنية العربية كالسعودية وعمان والكويت وغيرها، لينتقل بعد ذلك الى الأجنحة المشاركة حيث استمع من بعض المشاركين الى شرح عن مشاركتهم ومدى جدوى المشاركة بسوق السفر العربي.

واطلع سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم خلال جولته التفقدية في المعرض الذي يستمر أربعة أيام على أهم ملامح ومقومات الصناعة السياحية الحديثة سواء في دولة الامارات أو على المستوى العالمي وحجم الاستثمارات الضخمة في قطاع السياحة الذي يعد من أهم روافد الدخل الوطني والاسلوب الامثل للتعريف بتراث وحضارة وثقافة وهوية أي شعب من الشعوب.

وأكد سموه في تصريحات لوسائل الاعلام والصحافة ان قطاع السياحة في دولة الامارات جيد ويتطور عاما بعد عام تماشيا مع التطور الحضاري الشامل الذي تشهده بلادنا والزيادة المطردة في عدد القادمين الى الدولة من سياح ومستثمرين ورجال مال وأعمال.

وأشار في هذا السياق الى تجربة الامارات الناجحة في مجال الصناعة السياحية مبدياً استعدادها لوضع خبرتها في خدمة ومساعدة من يطلبها من الاشقاء والاصدقاء.

ونوه سمو ولي عهد دبي وزير الدفاع بنجاح صناعة المعارض في دولتنا خاصة معرض السفر العربي الذي تنظمه دائرة السياحة والتسويق التجاري بالتنسيق مع الجهات المحلية والعالمية المختصة.

ورحب سموه في ختام تصريحاته بكل العارضين والزوار الذين وفدوا الى بلادنا “فهم محل حفاوة وترحيب وتكريم أينما حلوا أو نزلوا”.

وحضر حفل افتتاح المعرض الشيخ حشر بن مكتوم آل مكتوم مدير دائرة اعلام دبي والشيخ أحمد بن سعيد آل مكتوم رئيس دائرة الطيران المدني في دبي الرئيس الاعلى لطيران الامارات وسعيد محمد الكندي والدكتور علي بن عبد الله الكعبي وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية والفريق ضاحي خلفان تميم القائد العام لشرطة دبي وسلطان بن سليم الرئيس التنفيذي لمؤسسة الموانئ والجمارك في دبي والمنطقة الحرة في دبي وعصام عيسى الحميدان النائب العام في دبي وعبداللطيف الجسمي مدير محاكم دبي وخالد بن سليم الرئيس التنفيذي لدائرة السياحة والتسويق التجاري في دبي الى جانب عدد من أعيان البلاد والوزراء والفعاليات الاقتصادية وممثلي الشركات والجهات السياحية في الدولة.

وفي رسالته الترحيبية، قال سموه: “يشكل قطاع السفر قوة اقتصادية كبيرة، والعامل الأكبر على الصعيد العالمي. وفي الحقيقة، فإن جميعنا لديه اهتمام هائل بنجاح هذا القطاع، الذي يسهم في توسيع آفاقنا والحصول على معرفة أكبر بالدول والمجتمعات المختلفة”.

وعقب سموه: “تم اختيار سوق السفر العربي على أنه “معرض العام” للسنة الثانية على التوالي من قبل ريد اكزيبيشنز، المالكة لشركة ريد ترافيل اكزيبيشنز. وجاء الفوز بهذا اللقب بفضل الاستجابة الطيبة للغاية التي أبداها العارضون الذين أبدوا اعجابهم بجودة التنظيم ونوعية الزوار وقدرة المعرض في تحقيق أعمال كبيرة. من هنا أود أن أهنىء ريد ترافيل اكزيبيشنز على هذا الانجاز”. ويذكر ان معرض السفر العربي يشغل مساحة 6000 ألف متر مربع من القاعات في المركز التجاري العالمي ويشارك فيه نحو ألف و800 عارض من دولة الامارات ودول المنطقة ومن مختلف دول العالم التي تركز في ترويجها للسياحة على المشاريع الاستثمارية الحديثة والمنتجعات والفنادق والفولكلور الشعبي والاكلات والمنتوجات الوطنية لكل بلد أو جهة عارضة الى جانب الطبيعة من شمس وصحراء وغابات وزراعة وغيرها.


----------

